# Not sure what color to do molding in bath



## zowie (Aug 5, 2013)

My walls is painted very light gray. My vanity cabinet is oil bronze and granite top. Floor has differant dark colors of gray. I want to do dark trim, but it is a small bath and I want to look bigger. Please give me some suggestions please. Thank You, Betty


----------



## mrs fix it (Oct 9, 2011)

😁what are the colors of the rest of the trim in house, a picture is worth ten thousand unspoken words 😉


----------



## hudsonkelvin (Aug 22, 2013)

As you said that the bathroom is small then don’t go for dark color . Choose a light color matched with the vanity and wall color. You can also use the color used in the rest of the trim in the house. It it is matched with your vanity . If you want to use dark shades, make sure that the sufficient amount of light source is there.


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

Select some light color that will make house spacious.


----------



## leenamark1 (Jan 27, 2013)

White is the best.


----------



## emilyharper (Sep 6, 2013)

Since you said that your bathroom is small, If I were you, I wouldn't go for dark colors because it will only make your bathroom look smaller. I suggest white or light colors like light blue, etc.


----------



## DIYHomefit (Aug 28, 2013)

@emilyharper - exactly what I was thinking! Also, if you ever decide to redo your bathroom, then light colours like magnolia and white are the safest options.


----------



## Sacramento Pest (Nov 4, 2011)

I wouldn't do it the same color as the vanity. Are there windows in the bathroom? And are you just talking about the floor trim? White or a light cream color could work. A dark color could work, just make sure it's not the same color as the floor (or too similar), as that could make the walls look shorter than they actually are.

One way I like to make rooms look bigger is to paint one wall a different/darker color than the rest. Just make sure it's not the wall with the window (if there is a wall with a window). And I wouldn't paint the ceiling dark. That always makes rooms feel smaller in my opinion.

Another way is to add a mirror, though since it's the bathroom you probably already have one.


----------

